# DRX9255 repair



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Just acquired a DRX9255 that is having an issue accepting CDs

Clarion DRX9255 CD mechanism problem

Looks like the "clamp" is stuck in the down position, and is blocking the CD from entering. But if I push down on it, and then slide the lever to the side forward:

Clarion DRX9255 CD mechanism playing 

Ejecting sometimes works with no problems, sometimes have to help release the "clamp"

Clarion DRX9255 CD mechanism ejecting

Soooo.... question is, can I repair this? PacParts has the replacement CD mechanism discontinued, but they do have the one for the DRZ9255 available. Are the two compatible? I hate to give up on this piece having just acquired it, so any help is GREATLY appreciated.

While I'm at it, any other upgrades or replacement parts I should consider? Looking at a new RCA output harness, and maybe replacing one or two of the lower buttons. Everything else checks out pretty good on the unit though.

Thanks


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

chithead said:


> Just acquired a DRX9255 that is having an issue accepting CDs
> 
> Clarion DRX9255 CD mechanism problem
> 
> ...


You should be able to pull the mechanism and manually reset it. It's probably a bent peg or bad solenoid (not sure if this one has a solenoid, but a lot of them did).

Often times, a clutch is bad. It can be a number of things, but they are repairable.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Well you were pretty spot on. There was a bent peg that I straightened and got the clamp to work. But then it wouldn't spin the CD. I gave up. It's up to the shipping company now to decide if they want to pay the claim or not.


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

chithead said:


> Well you were pretty spot on. There was a bent peg that I straightened and got the clamp to work. But then it wouldn't spin the CD. I gave up. It's up to the shipping company now to decide if they want to pay the claim or not.


I've repaired hundreds of headunits over the years. 

If it was shipped with a CD inside, that's where the damage came from. That's always bad...

It won't spin up...hmmm. The mechanism could still be out of timing, especially since you were manually pressing the clamp up/down. You basically have to study it really close and make sure each lever is moving correctly. Use a small screwdriver to "help" a stuck lever as you run the CD in and out of the mechanism. Don't force anything. Be sure the CD can freely spin with your fingers once it's in. Do it quickly or it will soon eject. You can also cut power if you need more time.

Try another CD - some are very thin and won't "launch" correctly into the mechanism.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Thank you for that. The head unit is currently at UPS awaiting a decision. If they decide to deny the claim, then perhaps I will tackle it again.


----------

